# Downforce magnets for Magna-Traction and X-traction



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

I purchased a pair of 1/8" diameter rare earth magents from Radio Shack ($1.00). With a little modification to the frame I have fitted 1 magnet to a magna-traction chassis. It provides quite a bit of additional downforce and greatly decreases deslots.

I am not into any racing league or group and run the cars just for fun with a couple of friends.

I am curious if there are others that use a similar setup either for fun or in a racing environment. I have also used silicone calk to adhear the same type magnet to a new T-jet chassis. It does a good job on that as well.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

See the Ultra-G cars.....They come with a neo-dot magnet. They come in both XT and Thunderjet cars, and the magnet is removeable.


----------

